# Fantasia / Soundrack piano music



## tctunes (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi everyone!
I am an Italian 21 year old student who is currently studying civil engineering. During my free time I really enjoy composing soundtracks: I therefore would like to share with you my first composition i did with the piano: Fantasia.






Hope you like, and if you have any comments or suggestions, please let me know about it here!

Thanks!

Thomas


----------

